# software para siemens a56i



## jonaro03 (Ago 17, 2005)

soy nuevo en esto y necesito un poco de ayuda,  no encuentro un programa para mi celular ya tengo el data cable rs232  pero no el software me recomendaron el siemens suite pero no lo encuentro.

cualquier ayuda seria muy valiosa para mi.

de antemano gracias mil


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 20, 2005)

Hola, simplemente busca en google: ''siemens data suite"

Sitios de donde descargarlo hay los que quieras,

Saludos.


----------



## fer_pel (Ago 30, 2005)

prueba con el programa simoco es muy bueno 


siemens mobile control


----------

